# sams 60cm nature



## sam c (Sep 27, 2009)

hi all this is my first post here

i have been waiting so set this up for 6 months now and have finally got everything i need and have set up. the tank is an opti-white from natural aquario which is great quality. the lily pipes are also from natural aquario. some mey recognise the anubias from saintlys autumn blush

the tank specs:

tank: 60x38x40 opti-white
filter: TT EX1200
heater: hydor eth 300w
light: hagen 2x24w luminaire
co2: pressurized with DIY reactor. dc is yellow on 2bps
substrate: oliver knott nature soil, ADA amazonia II
ferts: EI
plants: rotala sp.green, rotala nanjeshan, HM, anubias bonsai, taiwan moss, e parvula, e tenellus










comments and critisism welcome


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

aquario, an european company?


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

looks nice but needs some fish


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

vtchef said:


> looks nice but needs some fish


i agree but very nice with the wood as the center point


----------



## sam c (Sep 27, 2009)

fish wont be added yet as the tank is only 4 days old


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

how do u keep the AS mixing with the white sand? im having a hard time keeping mine from mixing. Im even using riccia stones and still doesnt help much


----------



## sam c (Sep 27, 2009)

hi there. 

i use a clear plastic and make a barrier with it. the plastic is very thin and i sometimes loose it on my floor because i can see it. it does not distract you from the scape and is very useful. 

hope that helps


----------



## sam c (Sep 27, 2009)

natural aquario are a company from portugal

http://www.naturalaquario.com/


----------



## sam c (Sep 27, 2009)

i have got a couple more pics for you as the first one was rushed and looked pants. i have been playing with a back light too and like the outcome


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

sam c said:


> i have got a couple more pics for you as the first one was rushed and looked pants. i have been playing with a back light too and like the outcome


So any update on this tank?


----------

